

Lawnmower – convert your spare change into Bitcoin - phaser
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/lawnmower-spare-change-into/id965079226?mt=8

======
kleer001
Interesting. Seems like a nice little niche in the ecosystem.

While rounding purchase to savings can be effective I've only seen it in use
for those with less than optimal incomes or people that have a hard time
saving.

